
Pocket-Size Portable SSD - cztomsik
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hyperdisk
======
cerberusss
Wrong link was used. I think they meant to link to the project instead:
[https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hyperdisk/hyperdisk-
pro...](https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/hyperdisk/hyperdisk-probably-the-
smallest-and-fastest-portable-ssd)

